# Ellos se basan el la información que reciben de



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Apreciaría mucho su ayuda con lo siguiente:

Los funcionarios SE BASAN EN la información que reciben anualmente del servicio de rentas para hacer un cálculo de tus ingresos anuales así, EN FUNCIÓN de tus ingresos, debes contribuir al fondo nacional de emergencia.
Die Beamten sollen AUF die Information die sie von den Finanzbehörden jahlich erhalten Bauen???um deine jährlichen Revenues zu berechnen. Also, je nach dem wie viel Du verdienst muss du zu den Notfallfond spenden.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## bwprius

Oceanboy said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Apreciaría mucho su ayuda con lo siguiente:
> 
> Los funcionarios SE BASAN EN la información que reciben anualmente del servicio de rentas para hacer un cálculo de tus ingresos anuales así, EN FUNCIÓN de tus ingresos, debes contribuir al fondo nacional de emergencia.
> Die Beamten sollen AUF die Information die sie von den Finanzbehörden jahlich erhalten Bauen???um deine jährlichen Revenues zu berechnen. Also, je nach dem wie viel Du verdienst muss du zu den Notfallfond spenden.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.



Zwei Kommentare:

basarse en = sich stützen auf+ Akk.

en función de = je nach Höhe + Gen., in Abhängigkeit von + Dat., unter Berücksichtigung von + Dat.

Mein Übersetzungsvorschlag:

Die Beamten *sind *bei der Berechnung deines Jahreseinkommens auf die Informationen *angewiesen*, die sie jährlich vom Finanzamt erhalten, so dass du *je nach Höhe *deines Einkommens in den nationalen Notfallfonds einzahlen musst.

Die Beamten *stützen sich* bei der Berechnung deines Jahreseinkommens *auf *die Informationen, die sie jährlich vom Finanzamt erhalten, so dass du *in Abhängigkeit *deines Einkommens zum nationalen Notfallfonds beitragen musst.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias bwprius por tus respuestas y sugerencias.
Una pregunta más. Ellos se basan en la información de...Sie verlassen sich auf die Information von, podría ser también un equivalente?
A mí me interesaría mucho como lo dice la gente en el alemán hablado.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## bwprius

Sich auf etw. / jmdn. verlassen me suena más en contextos de apoyo personal pero no solo. 

Ich verlasse mich auf dich!

Kann ich mich auf dich verlassen? 

Kann ich mich darauf verlassen? 

Y en contextos más emocionales:

Worauf du dich verlassen kannst! 

Es decir: No me puedo imaginar a los funcionarios "sich auf Angaben / Informationen verlassend" (confiando en datos / informaciones".


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> Ellos se basan en la información de...Sie verlassen sich auf die Information von, podría ser también un equivalente?


A mi modo de ver, no.


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola de nuevo,

Es „je nach Höhe“ una expresión Standard?
Es decir podría usarla en cada caso que necesite traducir „en función de....“

Los pacientes que llegan son atendidos (más rápidamente) en función de su estado de salud.


----------



## bwprius

Hola Oceanboy,

"je nach" sí que lo consideraría una traducción más o menos estándar de "en función de" (solo habría que quitar Höhe que ya es del contexto concreto)

Los pacientes que llegan son atendidos (más rápidamente) en función de su estado de salud.

Die ankommenden Patienten werden *je nach* ihrem Gesundheitszustand (schneller) behandelt.

Die ankommenden Patienten werden *gemäß / in Abhängigkeit von / entsprechend* ihrem Gesundheitszustand (schneller) behandelt.

(Todas las expresiones estas van con el dativo "ihrem Gesundheitszustand".)


----------



## anahiseri

Una alternativa al *stützen *podría ser *ausgehen  von:*
Die Beamten gehen bei der Berechnung deines Jahreseinkommens von der Information aus, die sie jährlich vom Finanzamt erhalten. Dann musst  du je nach der Höhe deines Einkommens zum nationalen Notfallfonds beitragen.
De acuerdo con bwprius


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias bwprius, Alemanita y anahiseri por sus respuestas y sugerencias !

Que tal suena si lo digo de esta manera?

Die Beamten gehen von der Information, dass sie über deine Jahreseinkommens vom Finanzamt erhalten aus um zu berechnen...


----------



## anahiseri

Die Beamten gehen von der Information, *die* sie über *dein* Jahreseinkomm*en *vom Finanzamt erhalten *haben*, aus um . .(*dein* Jahreseinkomm*en*.) ? ? ? .zu berechnen...

Esto sería gramaticalmente correcto, pero no tiene mucho sentido decir que parten de la información de tus ingresos para calcular tus ingresos. .


----------



## Oceanboy

Los funcionarios se basan en la información que reciben anualmente del servicio de rentas para hacer el cálculo de tus ingresos anuales y así en función de tus ingresos, debes contribuir ( con cierta cantidad de dinero ) al fondo nacional de emergencias.

Die Beamten gehen von der Information dass sie in jedem Jahr vom Finanzamt erhalten haben aus und damit zu berechnen wie hoch dein Einkommen ist und dadurch kann man sagen wie viel du zu den Notfallfonds beitragen musst.

Que opinas?


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> Die Beamten gehen von der Information dass sie in jedem Jahr vom Finanzamt erhalten haben aus und damit zu berechnen wie hoch dein Einkommen ist und dadurch kann man sagen wie viel du zu den Notfallfonds beitragen musst.
> 
> Que opinas?



Que Anahiseri ya te dijo que es "von der Information, die", "um" y no "und damit"...


----------



## Oceanboy

Listo vielen Dank !


----------



## anahiseri

Con tu última aclaración, Oceanboy, diría:

Die Beamten gehen von der Information aus,  die sie jedes Jahr vom Finanzamt erhalten, um daraus zu berechnen, wie hoch dein Jahreseinkommen ist und wieviel du entsprechend zum Notfallfonds beitragen musst.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Anahiseri!


----------

